# IBS-D worse after gallbladder removal



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Ok, to make a really long story short, I was really sick for about 8 weeks. Nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, heartburn, bad pain in upper right side after eating a meal, feeling full, etc. I had numerous tests done and showed nothing. Finally had a hidascan done on the gallbladder and it was only functioning at 20%. I had surgery 3 weeks ago. I had a follow up appointment and found out I had multiple gallstones and it was blocking bile flow and making me very sick. Most of my symptoms are gone now. I am still dealing with a little heartburn and I am still sore in my tummy, However this whole situation has sent my IBS into a downward spiral. I am not able to eat hardly anything at all without running to the bathroom. I feel like I have to start all over again and find my trigger foods. Please, if anyone else has had this problem, please tell me that it will get better! I am so miserable. I am having to just about double my medications to continue to function with society. Please, if you can offer any advice, please help.I am trying to eat healthy and work out, but this is making it very difficult. I dont even want to eat anything at all. I would rather starve to death than deal with this!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Two ideas, one over the counter and one prescription. Assuming your diet is low in fat as the more fat you eat the more bile you produce.Check the Calcium thread, Linda had diarrhea post gall bladder removal and had to take Calcium for other health reasons and it helped her a lot.Questran or other prescription bile binding agents for lowering cholesterol can bind up the extra bile you can't recycle.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Start with Linda's calcium protocol. It is the simplist and easiest remedy to try for gall bladder D.Mark


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Do you think it will help with all the IBS D I had before the surgery as well or is that just never going to go away.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Dixie the job of the GB was to regulate bile. And now your body needs time to adjust to it being gone. Excess bile can give anyone diarrhea. (BTW the more fat you ingest.. the more bile is needed to digest it. So a low fat diet can help this.)Usually the body learns how to adjust the bile flow over time and diarrhea then stops. (You _could_ still be in this window of time where your body is learning how to "do" life without the GB; I don't know so you might want to ask your Dr this.)For a few folks though the body has a tougher time regulating the bile and too much gets dumped into your system. For those people.. bilt salt binder medications can really be a help! One powder form is called Questran and the pill form Colestid. These are via presrciptions from your Dr. You certainly could ask your Dr to try a pescription to see if it can help you. I would give the Dr a call as this is a rather simple fix sometimes for folks. Let us know how you are doing. And Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The things I suggested are used by people who just have IBS-D and no gall bladder problems to control diarrhea.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I have cut a lot of fat out of my diet. The sad thing is I am not eating much at all because it hurts so bad. I ate some fiber cereal the other day thinking it was low in fat and would help, it almost killed me. I live of crackers and water.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Yikes! I'm due to have my gallbladder removed very soon. From what i've been told some folk do get diahroea afterwards (hope i'm not one of them!).


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

I suffered with gall bladder pain since 1999. Finally I had it out October 2009. All hell broke loose with the IBS since then. I really don't know which pain was worse, the GB or the IBS. I still eat low fat, but the only thing that does not bother me is Brown n' Serve rolls. EqualActin and Chobani greek yogurt help also. I take a Soma (muscle relaxer) and Elevil at night for the Fibro pain and sleep through the night without pain. Before I put anything in my stomach I take an Lactaid tablet and a Beano (not just for pain from beans). The first thing I eat is the yogurt. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## danbuckart (Apr 13, 2010)

Get isalean shake from isagenix it will fix you.


----------



## ELM81 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that I'd didn't know anything about IBS until after my gallbladder was removed. I also had discomfort, which led to a diagnosis of gallstones and removal of my gallbladder. Afterward, I had diarrhea, cramping, constipation, the works. I didn't worry since I had been told to expect that as my body accustomed itself to living without my gallbladder. No longer having a container to regulate the amount of bile used and now having a continuous stream flowing into my intestines. Unfortunately, here I am over two years later and after numerous test and doctors visits I finally have a diagnosis of IBS. The first doctor I saw told me my body was still acclimating (after two years!) and my second opinion gave me the IBS verdict. However, I've also talked with many people who had issues like mine post gallbladder that resolved themselves within a few months and they went back to relatively how they were pre-surgery. As for myself, I'm now on an antispasmodic which has helped and am trying to re-learn my body. I realize this isn't helpful at the moment, but try and give it a few more weeks. People who had no digestive issues pre-gallbladder surgery nearly all having them for awhile afterward and if you were already predisposed to them than unfortunately your recovery will probably be twice as bad, but hopefully it will settle given time. Mine didn't, but I was also told that that's a very rare thing (something like 2 percent of people who have gallbladder removal). Your trigger foods may very well be different for awhile, because your body is different. Losing your gallbladder is a bit like losing a tooth. I'd tell you what I've tried to do in terms of how to eat, but if you're already familiar with IBS than your already doing that: smaller meals, avoid things spicy or high in fat and grease. Try and find a form of fiber that helps you. Like others have posted, calcium seems worth a try. I'd never thought of it before, but I've done better since I began having a small bowl of cereal and milk in the mornings. Thought it was the fiber, but it could be the extra calcium as well since I was never much of a milk drinker before. I hope you feel better and that this is a temporary thing until your body adjusts.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to keep repeating my story, but it may help reassure you and Riddick. Fearful because of my bad IBS-D for many years, I asked about worsening D after my upcoming gallbladder surgery. Both my gastroenterologist and surgeon told me this: -most people do not have D problems, or worse than their usual if IBS.....-about 10% do get diarrhea or worsening but nearly all of them eventually have it ease away as body adjusts (like Kathleen & BQ said)-of that 10% above, only about 1% have long term diarrhea (or worsening).... My experience was lucky; I had no increase in my usual problematic diarrhea after my gallbladder was removed. Regardless of food, time of day or anything, my crummy "usual" was never any worse. My surgery was 3 years ago. I hope this gives you the realization that you are not doomed!Cathy


----------

